# Language Request for iPod :Serbian (Cyrillic)



## Mario8672 (Aug 23, 2007)

In Serbia, quite a lot of people have an iPod, but they end up having to put it to the next closest language (Russian), because there isn't a Serbian (Cyrillic) language. It would really increase sales in Serbia if Apple added this language to the iPod; I know a lot of people who would get rid of their generic mp3 player if Serbian (Cyrillic) was added to the iPod.

Thanks


----------



## ÐÑÑÐ¸Ñ (Aug 31, 2007)

I am in agreement! It is true, many would buy iPod if it has our language! Please Apple!!


----------

